# "The Rider" western saddle brand



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We need pics. We may not know the brand but can usually decipher the quality.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Saddlebag...tomorrow


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

These are photos of the saddle back in June of 09, I was riding in it until the saddlefitter told me it was too wide. It still is and doesn't have much flair like my Crates, but may fit our mare a little better. She also uses a Crates but thought since it was comfy to me it might be a good buy to just an extra saddle around just in case. The stirrups are not included and she wants $300.00 for it. I really like it but my head says it is overpriced and there is the start of the breakdown of leather??. It is "The Rider" brand and I cannot find anything about it on the internet. It is 4 years older now so I am leaning towards not purchasing it afterall..unless you all think it is a good buy. 

I am forgetting how to post pic's from fb to here so I will go ahead and post this and send the pix when I remember how to do it


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------

